

50 things I learned at 500 Startups - samratjp
http://www.dowdydesign.com/adventuresinstartupland/

======
thomasfl
_23\. Long hair means you look a bit like startup Jesus. This makes the money
flow._

Dammit, I've become bald.

------
karmajunkie
I think this might have been the most helpful 500s post I've ever read.

------
draggnar
"Business folks believe that conversation solves all problems. Designers
believe visualization solves all problems. Engineers believe that optimization
solves all problems. Communication mayhem ensues!"

true wisdom.

------
michael_fine
I can't stop laughing. That was hilarious.

------
justjimmy
Fantastic art. They complement the tone of the article nicely :D

Wish I could experience all those things!

------
huragok
The terrible art makes the article awesome. Too good.

------
jamesnine
that was terrible... terribly funny

------
dmor
Laptop burns... this is so true.

------
nvk
Brilliant, oh stickers :)

------
friendstock
great article, Kim! It brings back great memories of last summer!

